# Armenian classical music of ars antiqua-to medieval perriod please?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im currieous as hell to know, what armenian classical music of ancient lore sounded like
since Armenia is an old country whit christian tradition so they most be music hmm???

What should i grab? any compilation of medieval armenian music(ars vetus,ars nova, ars subtilior)
What about ars antiqua the pre-medieval music by monks, im dying to know more ?

Please help me out whit this querry?
:tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

You would enjoy the "music of armenia" series.

Here is the allmusic page for a collection of liturgical chants (in christian tradition).

http://www.allmusic.com/album/music-of-armenia-vol-2-sharakan-medieval-music-mw0000647970


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i like music, just bought the cd it's fabuleous stuff, thanks buddy :tiphat:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Armenia is an old country whit christian tradition so they most be music hmm???


...hmm indeed...


----------

